# (longshot) Can any NL members help me out with work?



## saxon3049 (Oct 20, 2013)

As the title says: can any of our members from the Netherlands help me out? I am currently looking for work in the Netherlands, preferably Amsterdam but anywhere will do. I am currently working as a DC engineer for a UK based company and I am looking for a position like this however I am open to other (including non IT positions).

If any one can help me out it would be much appreciated.

Chris.


----------



## saxon3049 (Oct 31, 2013)

Guys, if any one can help me out it would be SERIOUSLY appreciated. And I forgot to add my CV is available via email / PM.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2013)

I've sent you a PM with some details. I'm not sure we're hiring but it's worth a try.


----------



## saxon3049 (Nov 3, 2013)

Cheers SirDice, I have just sent you a reply 

Anyone else? I would consider prity much anything.


----------



## J65nko (Nov 9, 2013)

You could get an LinkedIn account, where you state you live in NL and depending on your background the job offers will start to inundate your inbox


----------

